# In memory of Ib Nørholm (1931-2019)



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Ib Nørholm*, the Danish composer born in 1931, passed away this week.

As a member of the generation after Holmboe, he was for decades considered a member of the 'troika' of the three most important contemporary Danish composers, together with *Per Nørgård* (1932 - ) and *Pelle Gudmundsen Holmgreen *(1932-2016). Originally he wrote in a rather Nordic style inspired by Nielsen, but he then opposed traits of the Romantic tradition, and sought some inspiration in Darmstadt. However, from around 1965, he composed in a more eclectic style, called 'New Simplicity', with melodical, sometimes theatrical and vocal traits.

Nørholm being a somewhat discreet person, who also worked locally as a teacher, international attention has focused more on composers like Nørgård, Ruders and Sørensen. But he continued to compose until recently, and his _13th Symphony_ was premiered a few years ago.

Information on the web about Nørholm isn't plentiful, not at least as regards that in foreign languages, and Nørholm hasn't got any real attention from the biggest record labels. The Wikipedia articles are too modest as well, and they don't comprise useful work lists.

The Kontrapunkt CD label recorded a comprehensive Nørholm series, including _Symphonies 1-9_, the _Violin and Cello Concertos_, some CDs with chamber, piano and organ music, etc.
A lot is listed here 
https://www.danacordbutik.dk/index.php?manufacturers_id=533&sort=3d&page=8
+ https://www.danacordbutik.dk/index.php?manufacturers_id=533&sort=3d&page=7

The Dacapo label supplemented with further releases:
https://www.dacapo-records.dk/nyheder/ib-noerholm-mindeord
Their recordings of vocal works have received a good deal of praise:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/June01/Norholm.htm

BIS has another, fine recording of the _Violin Concerto_

and Discogs lists some of the earlier LPs in particular:
https://www.discogs.com/artist/2638203-Ib-Nørholm

So especially _symphonies 10-13_ are missing from Nørholm's discography. Hopefully Dacapo or others will record them; I heard the premiere of the 13th and it was a quite attractive, rhapsodic and eclectic work, where reviewers later agreed that it could become a representative classic among Danish symphonies. Also, a series of operas haven't been recorded.

The CD with _Symphonies 4 and 5 "The Elements"_ is one good introduction to his works, I think.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There's quite a bit of Nørholm on YouTube. I had never heard of him! Listening to his 9th Symphony now.


----------

